# Knight Commander Pask?



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

Is Knight Commander Pask a worth-while points investment if you only have 1 Leman Russ? :scratchhead:


----------



## Izzleydill (Jul 11, 2010)

He can only affect his tank anyways. from my experience he only is good on tanks that fire a bunch of times, because he boosts each shot. On the exterminator he does wonders. It becomes a super tank killer and he uses his ability on 4 shots. So 4 strength 8 shots on vehicles per turn with a 89% chance of hitting a shot. On a normal russ he boosts one shot, and its a blast which mean *BS* isn't as important. The punisher becomes a very interesting tank killer with him on it, because of the 20 shots. even against armour 12 it will deal on average 2 maybe 3 glancing hits. It also will rips a monstrous creature to shreds. So I say worth it on the right tank, but that's my two bits. Also not being a guard player i could be wrong.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Seen as Pask's abilities work against Armour and MC's the best Tank I've found that suits him the most is the Exterminator..it's quite an effective tank anyway with multiple high strength shots so Pask just adds to it, plus it ends up not been crazily expensive.

Putting him in a Punisher or Vanquisher just makes them even more expensive but still ineffective tanks overall, unless you're not worried by that.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll disagree about him being useless in a Vanquisher. Many a Land Raider has gone down to my Paskquisher. But he's fun in an Extermiator too, but do give it a hull lascannon so it works against heavy armor. I've got enough other IG to dispose of light armor, so I'm usually looking for him to deal with AV 14, which the Exterminator ACs have trouble with.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

Great advice guys!  i haven't built it yet, i was trying to get a good idea of how to use it effectively. TY for the ideas


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

What don_mondo hints at, but both HOBO and Izzleydill both seem to not realize is that Pask's abilities apply to all of the guns on his Leman Russ, not just the main cannon. That means that Pask in an Exterminator with hull Heavy Bolter and Heavy Bolter sponsons puts out 4 twin-linked S8 shots and 9 S6 shots against armored targets (and even better results against MC with T6). A Punisher with hull mounted HB and HB sponsons just puts out 29 shots a turn (S6 vs. Armor with Pask). This, further, means that a Vanquisher with hull mounted Lascannon and Multi-melta sponsons becomes very dangerous at 24" in Pask's capable hands.

I'd like to mention this, Pask does more to increase the efficiency of a Leman Russ if it is not firing blasts or templates. The increase in BS is great for anything that doesn't throw scatter dice, for anything that does throw scatter dice a +1 to BS offers only a decrease in scatter of 1" on 2/3 of shots. It offers nothing on a hit and that 1" is pretty useless on many scatter rolls. 

Notably, Pask's Crack Shot ability doesn't change the Strength of his Leman Russ' weapons against Armor, it increases the value of the Penetration roll by 1. This means that if Pask fires the Vanquisher, Battle Cannon, Demolisher, Lascannon, or Multi-melta at a Wave Serpent (the Energy field limits the Strength of the weapon to eight against its front and sides, but Pask adds 1 to the total of your weapon's Strength and your penetration die roll) that the weapon acts as a S9 weapon. This means that Pask with a Demolisher acts like S11 vs. Armor.

As a result of the effect of BS on weapons that scatter, Pask doesn't really have the opportunity to earn his points if he goes with one of those Leman Russ. If you're playing an Exterminator, Vanquisher, or Punisher you can think about Pask. Be sure to include some Heavy Bolter or Multi-Melta Sponsons to really get your money's worth out of the deal though. Don't forget though that the AP- on the Punisher reduces the results from its Vehicle Damage rolls by 1.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I have to agree with HOBO's comment, the Exterminator is one of the best vehicles to put him in.
For 220 points having and Exterminator with Heavy Bolter Sponsons and Pask is nearly as good as the Hydra for anti-transport and anti-MC, the reason the Hydra is better is that it costs so little to the the 220 point Exterminator example.

It gets
4 s7 Twin-linked shots
and
9 s5 Shots

They all get +1 penetration, which I would happily pay for (I roll like 1 is a god.) and they all get to re-roll failed wounds against MCs.
Pask makes a medicore tank a MC and transport killer, and if you run out of transports and MCs, you can always turn it upon infantry and watch the BS4 tank mow 'em down.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

@ TimberWolfA...Oh I realise it alright, and like I say the Exterminator is the best Tank to give to Pask.

I will stick to my views of the Punisher and Vanquisher though...the Maths for them might be impressive on paper but they fail on the board. This is based on many games not just a couple here and there when they might do ok, so overall they are still ineffective plus there are other units in the Codex that are either cheaper and/or perform better on the Board.


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

HOBO said:


> @ TimberWolfA...Oh I realise it alright, and like I say the Exterminator is the best Tank to give to Pask.
> 
> I will stick to my views of the Punisher and Vanquisher though...the Maths for them might be impressive on paper but they fail on the board. This is based on many games not just a couple here and there when they might do ok, so overall they are still ineffective plus there are other units in the Codex that are either cheaper and/or perform better on the Board.


Ok, I just wanted to be sure that the OP understood. Exterminator is easily my favorite selection for including Pask with also. Actually, I kind of just like the Exterminator the best of the Leman Russ options in a vacuum. As I was explaining to a friend recently though, what you choose to play in any given list depends on the other parts of the list. A good list takes care of Infantry and Vehicles in short order and on the same turn.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

TimberWolfA said:


> As I was explaining to a friend recently though, what you choose to play in any given list depends on the other parts of the list.


100% correct..I couldn't agree more.


----------

